# CD Jammed in unit :-(



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I've got a CD stuck in my radio in the van.

Its a fairly old Sony cdx-gt300s with a drop down front panel and one of those slim slots where the unit grabs the cd and takes it in, trouble is - now it won't spit it out :x 

I get a 'reset' error message and the eject motor runs for a while then gives up.

I've tried everything, pressing the reset button, powering the unit on and off. Stuck a paperclip in :roll: to try and coax the cd out but to no avail.

Any ideas?


Pete


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I once had the same problem and I managed to remove the CD by putting a double side sticky pad (or some PVC tape reversed) onto a kitchen knife. I inserted this into the slot and pressed the eject button, the CD came up slightly and stuck to the sticky pad allowing me to pull it out.
Good luck!


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*CD Stuck in ROM Drive*

Good Afternoon PeeJay

Most CD drives have a tiny hole on the front face somewhere near the operating buttons.

If you straighten a paper clip and push it into that hole it will release the lid and you can then get your disc out normally. It is usually a heavier push than you think as you are mechanically disengaging the locking mechanism.

Hope that helps


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*had same problem*

my CD wouldnt eject because I think it got it in its head that there wasnt one in there.

There is an arm on each side of the slot and if you insert two knives about 30mm in from each edge, to a depth of about 30mm and move them apart, you will move the arms as though a CD has been inserted. After about 1 sec remove the knives, and then press eject...

MIGHT work!

Grant


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks gents, tried all your sggestions but it's still in there  

Everything else works ok so at least I can still use my ipod and listen to the radio.

As I said, it's an old unit so probably a good time to upgrade.

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peejay said:


> Thanks gents, tried all your sggestions but it's still in there
> 
> Everything else works ok so at least I can still use my ipod and listen to the radio.
> 
> ...


Sounds like leave it alone or replace it Pete, our Ipod compat was around 70 quid.

Kev.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Put it on E-Bay with a free CD :roll:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

This might help.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-22079-.html
Lesley


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Was it a Max Bygraves CD? If so the 'good taste chip' in the player has activated the mechanism to prevent you inflicting pain on others :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Thanks gents, tried all your sggestions but it's still in there  Everything else works ok so at least I can still use my ipod and listen to the radio. As I said, it's an old unit so probably a good time to upgrade. Pete


When everything else fails Pete. Give it a good whack with a lump of wood while pressing the eject button.

Thats my answer to many problems with nothing to loose.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

patnles said:


> This might help.
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-22079-.html
> Lesley


Thanks Lesley, tried all those options but still stuck, I shall try Ray's 'whack' method in the morning 

It wasn't a Max Bygraves cd, honest, might have been one of the wifes BeeGees albums tho ukeleft:

I'm thinking its maybe time for a nice new ipod compatible unit. :wink:

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

Has anyone suggested this ...

As you seem to have nothing to lose try putting another cd into the slot...an old useless cd not a good one. You may have to push it in but if it does accept it and suck it in then immediately hit the eject button and you never know your luck.... both may pop out. Then again ........ :roll:

*Disclaimer 
I do not endorse any of this advice. I provide it to you as a service. I can neither guarantee the soundness of the advice, nor make any claims as to the outcome of following this advice. I provide it for your entertainment only. Should you choose to follow any of the advice, it is solely at your own risk. This is not intended to substitute for obtaining advice from appropriate sources and/or professional counseling. I recommend you consult an appropriate professional, counselor, and/or a trusted advisor before taking any action based on this advice. :wink: :lol:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Has anyone suggested this ...
> 
> As you seem to have nothing to lose try putting another cd into the slot...an old useless cd not a good one. You may have to push it in but if it does accept it and suck it in then immediately hit the eject button and you never know your luck.... both may pop out. Then again ........ :roll:


Hopefully that suggestion was tongue in cheek, as I dont think that will work.We get a few cds back with that very problem 2 cds jammed in.The only thing you dont seem to have tried is disconnecting the power from the unit this resets the cd and sometimes the mechanism,however I think you may find the mech is jammed and will need to be taken into a repair agent.The only positive thing is youve had your use as the 300 is an old unit now
Regards Bri


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nope, haven't tried that yet Mike, but I'll give it a go with one of the wife's cd's tommorrow. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

brianamelia said:


> [Hopefully that suggestion was tongue in cheek,


Not really ...as you say loads of folks end up putting two cd's into units and I am guessing that quite a few times they pop out again... almost as many I think may spend ages trying to remove an imaginary disk that was never ever inserted into the player ( Pete are you sure that there is one in there ? ) :lol:

Really it was only a last ditch suggestion to try before Pete skips the player and as you say it was a daft suggestion :wink: Are you near to Pete ..maybe a few minutes of expert help may sort it out one way or another :wink:

Mike

*Disclaimer 
I do not endorse any of this advice. I provide it to you as a service. I can neither guarantee the soundness of the advice, nor make any claims as to the outcome of following this advice. I provide it for your entertainment only. Should you choose to follow any of the advice, it is solely at your own risk. This is not intended to substitute for obtaining advice from appropriate sources and/or professional counseling. I recommend you consult an appropriate professional, counselor, and/or a trusted advisor before taking any action based on this advice. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

brianamelia said:


> The only thing you dont seem to have tried is disconnecting the power from the unit this resets the cd and sometimes the mechanism,however I think you may find the mech is jammed and will need to be taken into a repair agent.The only positive thing is youve had your use as the 300 is an old unit now
> Regards Bri


Thanks Bri, our radio is wired via the leisure battery so it was a simple job to remove the fuse from the elektroblok cutting off the supply. Good thought but that didn't work either.

To Mike, i'm pretty sure theres a disc in there otherwise I wouldn't be getting a 'reset' error message, would I?

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When our CD got stuck I got two knifes pushed them in the slot either side of the CD squeezed the knifes together to nip the CD and just pulled it out, worked for me!. :wink:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



peejay said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you dont seem to have tried is disconnecting the power from the unit this resets the cd and sometimes the mechanism,however I think you may find the mech is jammed and will need to be taken into a repair agent.The only positive thing is youve had your use as the 300 is an old unit now
> ...


Mike if you want to get it fixed you can pm me and I can will give you the details of the guy who fixes our cds for us.But bear in mind the age of the unit, carriage etc, and you can now buy a new sony cd with dedicated ipod lead, mp3, and aux in, etc,etc for £65 plus vat 
Bri
Bri


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Mike if you want to get it fixed you can pm me and I can will give you the details of the guy who fixes our cds for us.But bear in mind the age of the unit, carriage etc, and you can now buy a new sony cd with dedicated ipod lead, mp3, and aux in, etc,etc for £65 plus vat
> Bri
> Bri


Thanks for that Bri (I think you mean Pete :wink: ) but if I can't fix it myself tommorrow, its going in the bin and I'll treat myself to a new one.

Pete


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try removing the unit and turning it upside down when ejecting. Our Sony radio is installed nearly vertical due to how Iveco decided to orientate the radio slot. To remove a CD we normally have to press eject, then unclip the stereo fascia whilst its trying to eject and help the CD climb out with fingers.

If it really is a last resort, just get some thin needle nose pliers and pull the CD out forcibly. As above, remove faceplate first as its one less thing in the way.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

A CD jammed in my week old van this week. So I got the wife to sit in front of the unit, switching it on and off and pressing the eject button. It worked eventually and was effortless.


----------

